# NTL and Tivo slow channel changing



## SteveClUk (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi, I don't know whether anyone else has this problem (I did see a post from a SKY user but it didnt' seem quite the same).

I have a Thompson Scenium Tivo box, and an NTL set top box. Generally the channel changing is ok, but sometimes (randomly) it gets itself in a state where it goes to channel 0 (on the NTL box) rather than 30 or whatever. This usually happens after I've been recording a program (for example on 30), the recording finishes, and the Tivo tries to change to the same channel again. It's this that usually fails (ending up on the wrong channel)

If I then (using the TIVO remote) enter the channel number again, the NTL box shows the correct number, but the Tivo box shows the blue screen saying it's not getting a signal from the NTL box. But connecting it to the TV shows the NTL box is outputting, so the Tivo box seems to be in a strange state. Entering the channel *again* fixes it (I think by forcing the Tivo to try again).

I've tried a variety of different speed settings on the IR setup, but this seems to be the best I can get it, which is really annoying if it ends up recording the wrong channel (or recording a black screen) on a subsequent record.

This is the only complaint I have on an otherwise excellent product. Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.

Steve.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

You shouldn't enter the same channel again that TiVo already thinks it is on, as it assumes you want to go to that channel on its RF tuner (hence the blue no signal screen). Entering the channel again switches back to the SCART input version of that channel number.

If you end up on channel 0, press channel up, then channel down, or do what you do now.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

steve I've has the same problem as you - intermitantly - did you resolve it?


----------

